
The iPhone's Next Frontier: Porn - timr
http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1815933,00.html
======
stcredzero
Is this really a frontier, or is it a well-trodden path?

Write an application that has another plausible use. Make it possible to view
porn on demand and maintain favorites lists, yet protect the privacy of of the
viewer. On top of that, give the porn companies some way of protecting their
"IP." (That's just funny, when you think about it.)

Do all that, and you'll make money. Supporting example: Safari. It has another
plausible use. It also has a "Private Browsing" mode. Result? It's used to
view porn!

